# Braunes Teichwasser II



## dodo (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo ;-)
Ich bin neu im Forum und habe auch das selbe Problem wie Alex, der es hier auch vorgestellt hat. Nun ist es nicht ganz dasselbe Problem =)
Also was ist passiert.
Seit einem Jahr habe ich meinen Schwimmteich (12m² und ca 15m³) in "Betrieb" (ohne Fische) und das Wasser ist soweit in Ordnung. Der von mir selbstgebaute 3 Stufen Filter funktioniert hervoragend und das Wasser kommt sauber aus selbigem raus (also keine Schwebeteilchen etc.), aber das Wasser ist einfach nur braun. Ok der Filter läuft gerade erst 2 Tage (seit der Winterpause), aber wenn ich genügend Wasser in einer Schüssel sammele hat das auch diese braune Farbe. Nun ist es so das über dem Teich ein Walnußbaum ist und im Winter müssen wohl ein paar Blätter in den Teich gelangt sein (OK vielleicht auch ein paar zuviel). Die Braunfärbung ähnelt der der Walnußfruchthülle doch sehr stark. Was kann ich nun dagengen tun? Jeder Tip ist hilfreich ;-)

Danke 

Dodo


----------



## filokoch (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser II*

Hallo Dodo,

ich habe auch direkt neben meinem Teich einen Walnußbaum stehen und auch
mein Wasser ist leicht bräunlich - gelb. Jedoch ist es ansonsten kar und ich
habe freie Sicht bis zum Grund (180cm).
Ob man was dagegen tun kann - ausser die abgefallenen Blätter und Nusse im
Herbst peinlichst genau zu entfernen (der Farbstoff in Blättern und
Fruchthaut ist überaus farbintensiv) ist mir nicht bekannt.
Ich sehe jedoch diese Wasserfärbung als  nicht problematisch an, da es zum
einen allen gewollten Lebewesen bestens geht und andererseits diese
Gärbstoffe eine negative Auswirkung auf Schwebealgen haben sollen.
Mein Teich fasst mit Pflanzen-Klärstufe ca.  50m³. Ich setze keine Filtertechnik ein, habe jedoch wie gesagt trotzdem "klares" Wasser.

Liebe Grüße aus Graz,

Filo


----------



## Dr.J (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser II*

Hallo Dodo,

wenn dein Wasser ein Braunfärbung hat und sonst klar ist, dann ist das nicht weiter schlimm. Bei mir ist es sogar gewollt. Ich habe bewusst Eichenholz in den Teich, da sich die Gerbsäure negativ auf Fadenalgen auswirkt. Technische Mittel zur Filterung setze ich auch keine ein und mein Wasser ist klar wie ein Bergsee.


----------

